# Garage door drywall gap



## J79129 (Oct 8, 2021)

Should I tape and mud...or use a foam filler and then tape and mud?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

just flat tape and coat it. or quarter round trim it also. seen both


----------



## Greenther (Jun 3, 2021)

What kind of company installed garage doors for you? It doesn't look very cool because the workers have to do everything perfectly. This applies to the installation of the door and to sealing all the cracks around the door. Damn, it must not be very pleasant.
You can try to close this gap with mounting foam or putty. As already suggested above, the flat tape can also hide this.
That's all that came to my mind since I didn't have such a problem. I had a garage door installed by easyfixnashville.com company. After installation, all the cracks were sealed, and I had no reason to be nervous.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

The gap is in an area that may eventually crack in time with the door raising and lowering. I would cover with wood base or lattice strips. Paint it and forget it….


----------

